
Fixing Rust Dependencies Vulnerabilities - devrustr
https://dev.to/flipchan/fixing-rust-dependencies-vulnerabilities-5gkl
======
ramimac
Just because I don't see it mentioned anywhere in the post - this can be done
locally using cargo-audit [1] [2]. Cargo-audit also has a recommended setup
for Travis CI [3]

[1] [https://github.com/rustsec/cargo-audit](https://github.com/rustsec/cargo-
audit) [2] [https://crates.io/crates/cargo-
audit](https://crates.io/crates/cargo-audit) [3]
[https://github.com/RustSec/cargo-audit#using-cargo-audit-
on-...](https://github.com/RustSec/cargo-audit#using-cargo-audit-on-travis-ci)

